# website for pigeon stickers,mugs, t-shirts



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw this website that sells t-shirts, stickers, mugs, etc. for the pigeon lover (and pigeon hater, for that matter). Some of the designs are really good.

http://www.cafepress.com/buy/pigeon


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Yes that is a good site - you can certainly get pigeon paraphanalia on there. Chris Y posted a similar link for pigeon bits of which I have ordered some t-shirts!! 

Tania x


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They have some good ones. 
They also have couple that my neighbor would like.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I was kinda disappointed in those that were negative too. But some of the positive ones - they're great!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I myself will not buy the positive stuff from them if they are going to also promote and sell negative advertising on T-shirts, etc. about pigeons.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It looks like a website for people who want to design and sell their own stuff. I don't think it's the company's idea to be against pigeons, it's just the people who designed the thing and are trying to sell it.

But I understand where you're coming from. I just happened to notice that some of the stuff is really good.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I like the one about the President but I would have to reword it, I live in the United States of America.   


I'm so sorry, I got out of control.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

my pigeon is smarter than MY president....

hehe good point


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

My pigeon is smarter than my Prime Minister.
My pigeon and my First Minister are about the same smartness.
Florence 
(Scottish pigeon lover and supporter of Alex Salmond) (despite his fishing policies)


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

*selling the positive*



Trees Gray said:


> I myself will not buy the positive stuff from them if they are going to also promote and sell negative advertising on T-shirts, etc. about pigeons.


Maybe if we buy the positive stuff, the sellers will see less people want the negative stuff, so it will be a kind of poll, and the pigeon lovers will win!  And of course we will be wearing the message that pigeons have feelings too and we love pigeons.  
Florence.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree Trees . . . at first it was interesting, but as I searched the designs . . .I didn't have the stomach for it any longer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Florence,

We need to boycott anyone promoting negative advertising.

There are other companies that are pigeon/bird positive, for example:

http://www.birdorable.com/meet/pigeon/


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*The Pigeon Place*

If you folks want a site in order to purchase T-Shirts, Caps, etc. etc. Why not support a site where the profits go to rehab sick and injured pigeons, birds and other animals ? A really great person by the name of Val runs this operation single handed, and if you want to spend money on some great pigeon items...then let's support one of our own !  

http://www.pigeonplace.com/


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

PS

Here is another link to Val's site. 

http://www.pigeonplace.com/Photos.htm


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> If you folks want a site in order to purchase T-Shirts, Caps, etc. etc. Why not support a site where the profits go to rehab sick and injured pigeons, birds and other animals ? A really great person by the name of Val runs this operation single handed, and if you want to spend money on some great pigeon items...then let's support one of our own !
> 
> http://www.pigeonplace.com/


Thanks for posting the links, Warren.
I've saved the first one, so I can go back & really have a look when time permits.

Treesa,
I was telling Shi the other day that I was going to get a T-shirt & print Mikko's picture on it with the caption, _Mikko the Magnificent_.  
Of course, credit goes to you for the title.  

Cindy


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Warren . . . thanks for the info on the pigeonplace site. b Wonderful resource.

A.C.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well they are cute t-shirts, Warren, but do they do ferals? Like Garyes?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Garye said:


> Well they are cute t-shirts, Warren, but do they do ferals? Like Garyes?


You Betcha ! Val loves all kinds of pigeons, and has saved many wild birds and animals, including of course wild pigeons ! And if you have a pet pigeon feral or otherwise, she can make your pet look like a Show Bird, and place it's picture on shirts, hats, etc.

And don't forget 100% of any profits goes to help the sick and injured birds and animals. So if you order something, don't forget to order extra for gift giving, birthdays, holidays...or just because !!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I got Garye t-shirts!!!*

My friend ordered some pigeon t-shirts from Val (the Birdlady at Pigeon Place) of my favorite feral Garye and she gave them to me! They're great!!! I love the way she designed the pix of Garye for the t-shirt. She outlined the bird and took out the background. Here's some pix of what was on the t-shirts (My friend picked out the designs for the t-shirts from the Birdlady).

They're really great. Now I can carry Garye with me always.

Now if the Birdlady can do this, imagine what she can do for your bird!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool site always looking for anything pigeon, including jewelry. Thanks for the site I have book marked it. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Absolutely gorgeous t-shirt, Garye! Val is so very talented. I have a lovely Frillback shirt she made for me a couple of years ago when I was whining and pining for Frillbacks .. she also made arrangements for me to get three retired show quality frillbacks from a kindly fancier. She is really a terrific and talented lady!

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



They're really great. Now I can carry Garye with me always.

Click to expand...

*That's really cool and she did an awesome job.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, those pictures Val did of Garye are absolutely beautiful. Garye was such a gorgeous bird anyhow and I'm so glad you'll let everyone see her when you wear those t- shirts.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pigeon Place*

They are really great looking pictures and I am also sure they look great on a T-Shirt...and in addition to the fact that Val the Bird Lady does 1st class work....the proceeds go to help keep the rehab operating...so you have the best of both...great products and a great cause...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Garye!! What an awesome picture of your beloved Garye!!  

She sure did one bang-up job!!

Many thanks for the link, Warren!

Shi


----------

